# Best Selling favourite



## pops1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would dearly like to know what fragrances sell best ,l know there is going to be a wide range but just to get a general idea would be great.I have found my taste is so much different from my friends who l have been using as testers that l think l have a wonky nose :? .My range of oils is growing and growing and its getting expensive and l haven't even started selling yet so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 8, 2009)

what a great idea lol i did ask the question before :wink: , need to find that thread :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2009)

Pink Sugar & Love Spell are mainstream, top sellers year after year.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Tabitha and was going to post those 2 before I even read her post. Pink Sugar and Lovespell are must haves!


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Me too.  Lovespell, OMH and any Vanilla, with boring Lavender always doing well.


----------



## pops1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thankyou Ladies ,l have just ordered Pink Sugar and Love Spell,Lavender l have and l am still trying to find a vanilla that l like most of them seem sickly sweet to me.


----------



## pops1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Oops l forgot what are the customers buying for the men in their lives.?


----------



## Deda (Jun 10, 2009)

Tony's Stress Relief and Lemon Sugar.
WSP's Vanilla Noir

For men, - Green Tweed and a mix of Lemongrass, Eucalyptus and Tea Tree


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, OMH, and lavender. the classics to better long term vs the new trendy scent that's here today & gone tomorrow.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 10, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Oops l forgot what are the customers buying for the men in their lives.?


Cool water type, SoCal type, sandalwood to name a few are good sellers for me!


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 13, 2009)

> Pink Sugar & Love Spell are mainstream, top sellers year after year.



This is interesting because I cannot give mine away.  I stopped selling them.  I guess that regions differ.

My best sellers are anything citrus scented,  anything rose scented, anything spice scented, and anything vanilla scented. Berry scents and oatmeal scents are also hot.


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> I agree with Tabitha and was going to post those 2 before I even read her post. Pink Sugar and Lovespell are must haves!



where do you get this pink sugar?  people rave about this and i thought it was from  daystar but couldn't find it.
my top sellers have been the red clover tea and lilac.  also citrus splash from SS.


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 26, 2009)

Peaks carries it..personally the smell nauseates me but people like it.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

search for a lush dup. for Karma- it's a patchouli, orange, lemongrass, and a few other scents, but guys and gals LOVE it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip 

Kitn


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 22, 2009)

OMH is my continuous best-seller.  I use Brambleberry's OMH and find it sells much better than those from other suppliers.

Indian Summer from Sweetcakes, but it's been discontinued!

Blueberry Muffin (Sweetcakes Blueberry and Special Edition Vanilla)

Baby (dupe of Baby Grace) from WSP


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 22, 2009)

what is OMH?

while i haven't sold any, so can't say it's a best seller, WSP's amazing style (dupe of Philosphy's Amazing Grace) has been EXTREMELY popular among the 15-20 people whose noses i have shoved it up


----------



## pops1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Saltysteele
OMH...Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Brambleberries has a great version of this and it seems to appeal to everybody,male,female,young & old,its a warm comforting fragrance and is very popular.


----------



## Twilitr (Oct 5, 2009)

Love Spell as in THE LoveSpell scent from Victoria Secret? ......if so oh where oh where can i get this/make?


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't know you could get Love Spell! I am SO on it! 

I wish I could make a car freshener with that scent!


----------



## debsmad (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 13, 2009)

Lavender, Unscented and Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## jcso339 (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't even heard of Pink Sugar or Lovespell. No one has even asked for it. I guess it really must depend on regions. Anything citrus, musky for men, lavender, and oatmeals are popular here in SE Texas


----------



## God'sCountryGirl (Oct 28, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> I haven't even heard of Pink Sugar or Lovespell. No one has even asked for it. I guess it really must depend on regions. Anything citrus, musky for men, lavender, and oatmeals are popular here in SE Texas


I haven't either and I live in GA.  I am ordering it for sure tho. is there a way to make it?lol i want to make everything.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pink Sugar is very popular with the younger set there is also a Blue sugar which is a more spicy Manly scent a take on "Aquolina Blue Sugar" and l just love this and get that asked for it all the time.


----------

